# [SOLVED] Problem with my wifi router



## kammao (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello !

I am writing this because i am having some technical difficulties with my Netis WF2419 router. My internet connection works fine since i can log in on my computer when i am not using this router. When i connect to the internet, i use a username and password, therefore i selected PPOE connection when i installed the router and typed my user and pass.

Unfortunately, i still cannot connect to the internet and i do not know why.I would very much appreciate if you would be kind enough to help me ! 

I attached some screenshots of my pc so you could see my settings and what happens when i try to connect to the internet via the router ( my cables are put in the router fine : my modem cable goes into the blue socket and then i connect the other cable in my computer and use any socket (;LAN1,2,3 or 4 )

I seek your help!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my wifi router*

why are you using the LAN connections and not the WAN connection ?
I assume that the blue connection is a WAN and not a telephone connection


> my modem cable goes into the blue socket


Who is the ISP - do they provide the details for setting up a router ?

You may also have MAC addresses for the ISP - so you may need to clone the MAC address

you need to do a full powercycle

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes. We have found in some instances you need to wait at least 15 minutes
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## kammao (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Problem with my wifi router*

First of all , thanks for replying to my message !

I was talking about how i plug the cables into the router.In the instructions manual that came with the router it shows you that you need to plug the modem cable into the blue socket of the router and then plug another cable ( that i got when i bought the router) into one of the LAN sockets and into the computer.I assume i did that part right since it is very explicit.

I contacted my ISP a number of times. Unfortunately, they said that if the router is not bought from them, they can t really help me. The only thing they said that they are able to tell me is that i have a PPPOE type connection==> i need to check PPPOE( not dhcp or static ip ,for example ).So my ISP is not helping me UNLESS the internet does not work..but the internet works without the wi fi router..so they refuse to give me details about how to set up my router.

I did a full powercycle but I still have the same problem. :sad:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my wifi router*

setup as PPPOE with username and password 
and then we should be able to see if on the Status page of the router we can see an IP


----------



## kammao (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Problem with my wifi router*

Here is what appears :


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my wifi router*

what happens when you click on connect?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my wifi router*

Setup the router with PPoE as wayne has said.

Disable the WAN miniport (PPoE) it can be dangerous connecting direct to the internet because of malware.

Disable the WAN miniport(PPoE) in device manager.

Put a checkmark in your Local Area Connection:

Client for microsoft networks.
QOS scheduler.
File and Printer sharing for Microsoft networks.


Uncheck IPv6

Restart computer .

Please give us an update.


----------



## kammao (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Problem with my wifi router*

I am really sorry but i can t really figure out how to disable the WAN miniport ?
I could not find WAN miniport(PPoE) in my device manager...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my wifi router*

Ok forget device manager right click the broadband connection and select disable.

Do all the step and restart the computer except device manager.


----------



## kammao (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Problem with my wifi router*

Done all of that but still nothing


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Problem with my wifi router*

Open a cmd prompt by right clicking *Run as administrator* and type:

*Netsh int reset.restlog*<press enter>
*Netsh winsock reset*<press enter>
*ipconfig /all/flush DNS

*Plug the modem into the WAN port of the router.

Ensure the router WAN port select PPoE and obtain an IP address automatically is selected and follow any instructions given to you.

Re-boot the Modem
Re-boot the router
RE-boot the computer.

Show us a screenshot of Network Connections, you should have Broadband connection saying Disabled as this was the connection to your modem which was active That was why your router couldn't get a PPoE connection your ISP thought there maybe a second connection which there wasn't.


----------



## kammao (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Problem with my wifi router*

Here is the screenshot :


----------



## kammao (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: Problem with my wifi router*

SOLVED . The problem was in my MAC adress. Had to clone the routers mac to my pc mac adress. 
Thanks a lot for the advice guys !!
Have a nice day !


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my wifi router*



> The problem was in my MAC adress. Had to clone the routers mac to my pc mac address.


 suspected a MAC address issue - as posted in #2

Glad that resolved the issue for you 

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad all is working, If you have any issues you know where to come.


Happy we helped.


----------

